# Puppy car sick even without breakfast



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo (staying with that name) had Vet check this AM and puppy in good health. I didn't feed him breakfast because he was sick in car yesterday on short errand. Was carsick both on way to vet and back (just yellow bile). Vet gave me some pills to prevent motion sickness. Got 3rd vaccinations and bordatella. Pill to prevent heartworm and flea/tick repellent. Tech also did sanitary shave to keep his rear clean. Return in one month.

Anyone else have carsick puppy? How long did it take to grow out of it?

Was happy this Vet doesn't neuter dogs until 9 months old.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Some dogs do not grow out of it. Sometimes you just have to find out the problem by trial and error. I could write a novel on this topic as I am struggling with my 2 year old hav. who seems to be getting worse with car rides. I've tried a few meds. What med did your vet give you?


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Cerenia 16mg tablet. Supposed to give half tablet 30 minutes before traveling.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Mysteriously, puppy did not get sick on 2.5 hour car trip when I picked him up from breeder. Didn't feed him morning of that trip. He was in crate in back of SUV. Not a whimper entire ride.

Yesterday, I took him for 20 minute ride in crate in SUV but had been fed so real mess. Took him home just laying on passenger car seat and still vomited. This AM, no breakfast on passenger seat with towel and vomited both on the way and back homr.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

My sister has a 7-year -old Springer Spaniel who still gets car sick. Rides in passenger seat with husband driving and sister rides in back seat. They get strange looks but dog doesn't get sick.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I tried the Cerenia twice and it didn't work for my boy. First time, he had eaten breakfast. Second time was on an empty stomach. But I know a lot of dogs that Cerenia has worked well for. 
Maybe try to duplicate the exact conditions of the successful drive? Do you think that the breeder may have given him meds for his first trip?
My RIP Bichon had to ride in the back seat in his crate and eat breakfast. Front seat was ok for trips under an hour. 
So far, my best luck with my Havanese has been with Bonine and raising his crate so he could see out the front window. One problem with my dog is that I am his third home and his only real home. He was not used to car riding at a young age(I think) as he spent most of his first 10 months with the breeder. She took him out a couple times and he would either get sick in the car or once the car stopped.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo is almost 12 weeks old. I think his ride from breeders his very first car ride. Not sick. I discussed possibility of carsickness and she said would just withhold breakfast (no meds).

Yesterday he had food about 30 minutes before ride but in same crate in back of SUV as the day before and only 20 minute ride. Barfed all his lunch in crate. Crate too messy to put him back in so he rode on passenger seat wrapped in his blanket to go home an hour later and barfed twice.

This morning no breakfast and on passenger seat wrapped in towel and was sick within 10 minutes. Same for trip home from vets.

I am going to buy a booster seat for Kojo and be sure he is getting fresh air or A/C and see if it helps seeing out.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I am considering a booster seat too but I prefer using a crate since I think it is more protective in an accident. And it also contains the carsickness mess.
Right now, I am using an inverted storage container that raises the crate about 8 inches that lets him see out the window. It's not the safest but I am trying to see if it helps.
With a very young puppy, I would definitely try small steps like sitting in the car with it parked a few times a day. Then the shortest trips a few times a day. I think the younger they start riding, the better and easier it is to overcome.
Have you tried the Cerenia yet? It's pretty expensive to use often and I "think" you can only use it for a couple days at a time?


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Vet only gave me 4 Cerenia tablets which is 8 doses. The medicine lasts up to 24 hours she said. Haven't tried it yet. Puppy doesn't seem at all anxious in car and lays sleeping. Then suddenly stands up and vomits. So I don't think it is newness or anxiety. 

Thinking about my first trip with him for 2.5 hours in crate in back of SUV and no car sickness, most of the trip was state highway or interstate with no turning corners. Mostly straight even road on cruise control with minimal hills. 

Both the trip yesterday and to Vets today involved multiple stops and turns and winding road. So that may the why he gets sick on short trips. Big difference in the ride.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Just took him on very short ride to pharmacy holding him in my arm on shoulder so he could see cars. Only 3 turns and 1 stop light. Waited 5 minutes and drove home. Not sick at all. Came home and ate food so clearly not nauseated.

So I think the biggest clue I have is the stops and turns of city driving versus cruise control on highway. 

I think a booster seat will help him with A/C blowing and being able to see outside. I don't understand why people are so concerned about passenger airbag. My 2007 Honda CRV automatically has airbag disabled unless at least 40 pounds in seat. I can also manually switch it off. 

I took my 25 pound Cavalier riding "shotgun" all the time. I had a harness specifically for restraining in car and harness attached to buckled lap belt with seat restraint & carabiner. He just sat there watching traffic, never laying down. My trips never more than 20 minutes around town (drive-thru bank, pharmacy, fast food). He loved to go "by by". I never worried about airbag because he didn't weigh 40 pounds.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

LUVmyHava said:


> I think a booster seat will help him with A/C blowing and being able to see outside. I don't understand why people are so concerned about passenger airbag. My 2007 Honda CRV automatically has airbag disabled unless at least 40 pounds in seat. I can also manually switch it off.
> 
> .


My car has the front airbag weight thing too and there is a manual button. I also have side impact air bags and don't know if they work the same.
My concern is flying glass and debris during an accident. The crate provides some protection that a carseat doesn't. Many years ago, I was in a horrible accident(back seat passenger). I was lucky to survive the accident, the other 3 people were not so lucky. But I was cut to shreds with all of the broken windows and assorted items that went flying during impact. We were only a couple miles from home on a short trip. I am all about safety now. 
My area is very congested, tons of traffic, lots of accidents, crazy drivers so I worry about the 10 lb. Hav!

Shadow does the same thing. He doesn't appear anxious or nervous then he lowers his head and that is it. It seems like it happens at the distance each time, same road. There is only one road to take from my house. He is fine for shorter drives. I have even tried stopping the car before we get to that spot we he gets sick and we'll get out and take a walk/break for 10 minutes. He still gets sick at the same spot!

I do think your little guy will get better with practice and time. I think your breeder is right about meds. He is pretty young and little. I would only use the meds as a last resort.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree to keep practicing with short trips while the puppy is still very malleable and before he gets sick often enough that an anxiety component develops. It’s safer to have him in a crate, no question, but you have to weigh the other factors. You are doing the right things, just try not to avoid driving and give it a little time. I don’t think you’re past the point of no return using a crate in the car, either, if that’s what you want. Now that you know he can handle very short rides, you can always try short rides in the crate again, maybe in a different part of the car with air directed on him.

I remember reading in a thread a few months ago that someone’s dog was even worse without any food at all, it was a matter of timing morning meals a few hours before traveling. It might be worth keeping track of when he gets sick and when he ate last so that if it continues you can catch any patterns.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Also I think the airbag thing is 90lbs, maybe I misread? I think just keep an eye on the light. In my 2010 Toyota I don’t think the sensor was accurate, but it erred on the side of too sensitive.,

My daughter was only 10 when she was 95lbs and 5’1” since she is tall and matured early. The law for passengers was something like 90lbs and 5’ but a child also had to be 12 years old. The law has since been revised, but apparently I was breaking a very seriously safety law for carpool, which is insane to me since I triggered the airbag light all through my 20’s. My son is a year older than DD and at 13 he still doesn’t meet the criteria for sitting in the front. 

I’m curious if the hanging boosters trigger the sensor or only the ones that sit on the seat.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

My Honda manual specifically says 40 pounds in passenger seat to enable airbag. I am pretty sure it has to be weight on seat. A hanging booster seat would not activate airbag even if over 40 pounds. I have hung things from headrest behind passenger seat without turning on airbag but likely not 40 pounds. 

I almost never have passenger so have it switched off on passenger side. I read on buyer's review on Amazon that a hanging booster seat saved her chihuahua. An elk ran into driver's side of her car. Dog was just fine and rode in booster seat in cab of ambulance as she was transported to emergency room.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

It probably changes all of the time with different years and cars, along with the car seat guidelines and everything else, so it’s good you know! 

The reason I wonder about the booster is because I never found an on-the-seat booster that was high enough for our dog to see out of the window in any of our cars. If you find one, please let me know!


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Booster seats that go on seat are not high enough for small dogs to see out window. I bought the Kurgo Skybox (arrives tomorrow) 2000+ reviews on Amazon. Several reviews said it helped car sickness. All the other hanging ones have too few reviews and some have photos of metal rods poking out after just a few months use. Snoozer type are too wide for bucket seats. So Kurgo really only choice for me.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I've always thought that if the seatbelt was being used that the airbags would be deployed unless they were manually shut off with the switch. I am probably wrong!
Most of the car booster seats seem so small. In my case, I'd like to contain the car sickness mess. Everytime I see a dog riding in a car, I get so envious. It seems like everyone but ME can have a dog that go for nice car rides.
Our trips include a bag of clean up supplies, bags and extra bedding. I had hoped to take my boy on a 1600 miles car ride to go meet all of my family this summer. Not happening. Over a year of trying and things have not improved.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I have the small Snoozer on a bucket seat in my Dodge Caravan. Fits fine and the dogs can definitely see out the windows.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F0OSJI/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=A37OSCCI4C7P2K&psc=1


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Kojo in his new K&H Skybox


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Kojo looks so cute in there! Does it feel sturdy? What does it seem to be made out of?


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes, feels pretty sturdy. Is some kind of molded polystyrene foam for seat part. Removable, washable cover. I will put a plastic barrier between cover and foam base to prevent foam base getting wet and stinky if puppy vomits or pees. 

What I like most is how it attaches to car seat. It has a loop that goes over headrest which is adjustable so can change height of booster seat. It has another strap that hooks behind the backrest of seat. Last, it has a tether that you attach to dog's harness which keeps dog from crawling out. You can adjust the length of the tether so get it just right (dog not too restrained or dog can get out). There is a loop on the back of booster seat where you thread car's seat belt and lock it in. 

So the booster seat can't tip forward or sideways dumping dog out, move forward or sideways on carseat. Feels quite solid.

I added Kurgo harness which has been crash tested. Kept tether loose enough so puppy can lay down but not so loose that he can get out. He was able to stand up on back legs and put front paws on side edge. I will probably shorten tether a little more to prevent this.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Perry is 3 and still gets car sick. We're sort of at the point where with motion sickness meds (over the counter - the cerenia did nothing for him), and no food or drink for the day of travel, we can get away with just a lot of heavy drool... most of the time...

I usually travel with his sherpa bag for the car (easier to clean out when he gets sick) and a different bag for travel on a plane (because his extending bag is completely lined so not easy to clean out). 

We're traveling in June and I'm thinking about trying to elevate him/ his bag (on the way back - if I can put it on top of a suitcase AND still strap it in with the seatbelt) to see if that helps.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I read on one website that small amount of Benadryl (generic ok) helps car sickness. Ask your Vet first and get dose recommdation. I imagine it would make dog a bit sleepy (I get sleepy with Benedryl and have used as sleep aid). Maybe that drowsiness is just enough to calm the nervous system reaction to motion.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

The vet told us to try benadryl -- complete fail for Perry. Bonine works the best so far... still very drooly but no vomiting.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Benedryl was a fail for us too. Bonine is hit or miss, sometimes it delays the vomiting until the car stops moving.
This whole carseat thing makes me laugh! I have sent many hours looking at carseats, measuring, wondering if it would work. It made me think back to my first puppy(35 years ago). We were moving and about to embark on a 12 hour drive so I wanted to "practice" car riding with my puppy who was 10 weeks old. I had a brand new car and wanted to contain the chewing little guy. I used a laundry basket with a towel in the bottom. How times have changed!
That dog was the best car rider of all my dogs. Never sick. He loved stopping at McDonalds for a burger on road trips. Casper was from the worst puppy mill in the US apparently. I bought him at a pet store. He loved pizza and burgers but ate Pedigree Mealtime to supplement his diet. He was a Bichon Frise who lived to be almost 18 and very active til his final year! He was my healthiest dog and the most fun.
It makes me question some of my current dog beliefs.


----------



## penak (Mar 11, 2019)

Following!this seems like a very interesting thread


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

I tried a bit longer trip (15 minutes each way) in his booster seat. Had food a couple hours before trip. Had A/C blowing in his face (he loved that). Just as I drove into my driveway at home at end of trip, he barfed in his new car seat (head down so totally contained in booster seat.) So he almost made 30 minutes. Cleaned up his booster seat thoroughly and finished up with Nature's Miracle. The cover is removable but has all those straps and buckles so not practical to put in washer/dryer. Will continue small trips each day and hope to see progress. Probably line car seat with puppy pad for easier cleanup if I need to.


----------



## LUVmyHava (Apr 16, 2019)

My Cavalier died just a month ago at age 9.5 years (ruptured spleen from undetected cancer--hemangiosarcoma). I acquired him at age 14 months from breeder. He came housebroken and crate trained. But not socially adept (never liked men or kids, barked at garbage truck, when neighbors shut car doors and every visitor--same people). Loved riding in car with me and never had a problem from day one.

So I am not sure motion sickness has to do with age at first car ride or whether dog has any previous experience with car rides. As a child I got car sick a lot. Found fresh air on face helped or riding in front seat and didn't have anything to do with food in stomach or not. But my siblings didn't have any problems with motion sickness. I think I quit getting car sick by age 10.

So motion sickness just seems to crop up without any known predictor. And a few dogs don't grow out of it like my sister's 7-year-old Springer Spaniel.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

LUVmyHava said:


> My Cavalier died just a month ago at age 9.5 years (ruptured spleen from undetected cancer--hemangiosarcoma). I acquired him at age 14 months from breeder. He came housebroken and crate trained. But not socially adept (never liked men or kids, barked at garbage truck, when neighbors shut car doors and every visitor--same people). Loved riding in car with me and never had a problem from day one.
> 
> So I am not sure motion sickness has to do with age at first car ride or whether dog has any previous experience with car rides. As a child I got car sick a lot. Found fresh air on face helped or riding in front seat and didn't have anything to do with food in stomach or not. But my siblings didn't have any problems with motion sickness. I think I quit getting car sick by age 10.
> 
> So motion sickness just seems to crop up without any known predictor. And a few dogs don't grow out of it like my sister's 7-year-old Springer Spaniel.


I agree. My Mia is almost 11. Her car sickness has improved but she still has occasional issues on hilly windy roads. My other dog never got sick and he had the same experience as she did. I also got car sick as a kid but my sister never did. One thing that Mia did several times...we would pull into the driveway after a 2 hour trip and then she puked in the driveway!!! I thought we were home free. Wondering if stopping the motion can trigger something.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I've read that in dogs that inner ear is undeveloped in young dogs and that's why most dogs outgrow motion sickness.
We are going to try another groomer who is in the opposite direction of everywhere else we've travelled to. Less turns and a straighter road. I wonder how it will go. We are going next week to try her. She also boards one or two small dogs at a time. She has a female Cocker Spaniel who is 2 yrs. old. I hope this all works out as I have yet to board Shadow. His breeder said that she will always board her puppies but she is 3 hours away and not in the best of health. This new groomer is about 4 miles! Fingers crossed for an easier ride and a happy puppy with a cute do and a new little friend!


----------

